

Textecution Hopes To Put An End To Texting While Driving - moses1400
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/12/22/textecution-hopes-to-put-an-end-to-texting-while-driving/

======
nirmal
""" Textecution on their child’s Android phone, they are asked for an ‘admin
phone number’, which will be contacted if the child ever needs to temporarily
deactivate the app (like if they’re on a train or in the passenger seat). """

This could be really annoying if the train is underground which is probably
the case for most subway systems.

------
vaksel
with that name I expected a web app that links an execution chamber to a sms
system.

Every time someone texts to the account with [1] the voltage is increased by
1. And when a person texts with [0] the voltage is dropped by 1. All users
would be able to watch the result on a webcam.

The app would be monetized by charging $.99 per message. And by letting users
buy volts in bulk at a discount.

Instant millions!

